# Poljot Mig29



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Bought this about 3 years ago brand new and liked it so much that I tried to find another. In 3 years I've been unable to trace one - maybe it was one of Poljots more " genuine " ltd editions.

I've thought about selling once or twice and USMIKE's been interested. Trouble is, I'm fairly certain it's very rare, so I don't really know what price to attach - any ideas???.

Pics......










Back......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice looking watch G.









I don't know if it's rare or what price to ask.









I'd keep it if it was mine, sorry USMike.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

I think the one you have is the old style Garry I remember those being sold on the old Poljot site.

Here is a link to a guy selling the new version. different dial, poofed up case, same movement etc for a "Buy it now" price of Â£60.

Good buy for that money.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...2261740829&rd=1


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yours is much nicer Garry..









Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Jason,

Nice web site.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Stan & Jase....

Never seen that one b4 Neil, can't say I like it though, the dial has a " cheapy " look to it. Good value though, as you say.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Nice web site.


Getting there Stan...Thanks mate.

Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That shows how much attention I have been paying,never noticed Jason had a website









Looks good Jason


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice watch Garry









I've seen a few of these around although (as seems to be typical with most Russian watches) they're not all absolutely identical, having various styles of hands, case design etc. Some are Komandirskie models like yours, some are Burans, some say MIG 29 on the dial, others say MIG 31.

According to what I've seen (and also from consulting my Russian watch book







) they tend to go for somewhere around $150, but I couldn't say for sure that yours was worth that. I'm certainly no expert









Jason, very slick looking website









Oops, edited to change Â£150 to $150!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one actually came from a MIG.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> never noticed Jason had a website


Only put the link up a couple of days ago Alex....Your forgiven









With such nice comments I will put in some more effort!!

Jason


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> According to what I've seen (and also from consulting my Russian watch book
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know these vary a bit, but the particular one shown with that dial, case configuration seems hard to come by. I've been offered over Â£200 on a couple of occasions.........


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Â£200 is hard to ressist, I don't own a watch worth that much.
















G,

If you like it keep it, unless you need the brass.







IMVHO.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Garry,

Forgive my lack of manners and the fact that I'm installing Windows XP service pack 2.................









How's the bad leg mate?


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

....it's doing ok thanks Stan,

Mind you, it needs to, the wife and I are off to Kos in two weeks.....









Plaster came off about 10 days ago, so just doing the physio and building it up again.

I don't need to sell the Poljot, just curious as to it's value really....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Garry said:



> I know these vary a bit, but the particular one shown with that dial, case configuration seems hard to come by. I've been offered over Â£200 on a couple of occasions.........










Wow! Lucky you







You're right, I've certainly not seen one _exactly_ like yours.

Best of luck with the physio


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

G,

Good luck with the Physio and have a bloody good holiday.









Take it easy mate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Roger said:


> This one actually came from a MIG.


Curious as to whether they all come from MiGs Roger

There seem to be a lot about and there is a bloke at one of my haunts who is either Russian or Polish and he always has a bunch of these clocks along with Poljot and Vostok watches, Russian army badges, medals etc.

I wonder if the manufacturers still make them as mementoes as his ones look new?


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> (as seems to be typical with most Russian watches) they're not all absolutely identical, having various styles of hands, case design etc. !


You are right about that.

I had two identical Poljot chronographs with differing hands on the sub dials.

But lets face it for the VFM you certainly can't complain.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I wonder if the manufacturers still make them as mementoes as his ones look new?


They do indeed, Neil. Just like all the supposed NOS giant Russian divers watches that are on EBay all of the time. If we believed they were all ex Soviet military, we'd have to believe that practically every Russian alive has served as a military frogman at some point in their lives









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Curious as to whether they all come from MiGs Roger


Mine came with service documents, rating cert and the Air Force serial number of the actual aircraft to which it was installed.

You just need to buy from the right people and know what you are buying. There a several traders in Mil surplus over there, once you have been vouched for, you can get all manner of items.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> once you have been vouched for, you can get all manner of items.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

neil said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > (as seems to be typical with most Russian watches) they're not all absolutely identical, having various styles of hands, case design etc. !
> ...


Using different hands is how Poljot manages to have so many limited editions of 999 watches. They change one or more hands and it becomes a new limited edition of 999 watches.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

USMike said:


> neil said:
> 
> 
> > rhaythorne said:
> ...


Very good Mike.

And probably true.


----------

